# Hello from London



## McMousey (Dec 10, 2019)

Hello, I wanted to introduce myself. I'm a new mouse mammy to lovey brown fancy mice called Nutmeg and Clove. I think I'm a bit over anxious and worry a lot that they are healthy, happy and whether I'm doing things right - so joined this forum so I could get some advice and recommendations.


----------

